

Show HN: iOS deep linked invites with just a few lines of code - mada299
https://blog.branch.io/introducing-invitations/

======
benguild
Doesn't this only work if the app is already installed? Because if the App
Store is opened instead then the link data is lost AFAIK

~~~
mada299
No, actually our links work and deep link even if the app is not already
installed. We build deep link that always work, using fingerprinting if we
have never seen the user before. So basically any data you embed in the link
becomes available after install. Here is how our links work:
[https://branch.io/links/](https://branch.io/links/)

------
niftylettuce
The link to GitHub is broken...

~~~
mada299
Sorry, the repository was still private. Here it is:
[https://github.com/BranchMetrics/Branch-iOS-Invite-
SDK](https://github.com/BranchMetrics/Branch-iOS-Invite-SDK)

